# TUTORIAL: Effective Way to change the "start" button text in Windows XP



## Kiran.dks (Feb 24, 2007)

*Effective and safest way of changing the "Start" button text in Windows XP*

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Start%20Button%20text/starttab.jpg

There are some methods available to change the "Start" button text. There is a small utility too for changing it. But I have seen that the change is not permanent. After a while, the "start" button renames automatically to default one. This is due to file protection of Windows. In some other methods, right-click "search" menu on "start" tab ceases to function.  I am giving a safe method to do it using Resource Hacker and Replacer. There will be no problems in this method.

1. Download Resource Hacker  on to desktop. It is a small program and doesn't need installation.

2. Go to Tools>Folder Options>"View" tab> Uncheck "_Hide Extensions for known file types_". 

3. Propagate to _X:Windows _and copy _explorer.exe_. Paste it on desktop.

4. Open Resource Hacker. Drag & drop the copied _explorer.exe_ file.

5. In the left pane of Resource Hacker, propogate to "String Table" and select "1033" in 37 sub string.

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Start%20Button%20text/1.jpg

In the right hand side, now you can see a compilation of some strings. The string corresponding to 578 is the "start" tab text. 

6. Replace _start_ to desired text. It can be more than 5 characters and can include spaces too. Then click "Compile Script".

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Start%20Button%20text/2.jpg

7. Now "save" the file and exit Resource Hacker. After saving the file, you will see _explorer_original.exe_ created automatically on desktop. This is a back-up created by Resource Hacker. 

8. Now your explorer.exe is ready. You need to replace the original file in Windows directory with this one. You can't copy paste or overwrite the file. Windows File protection system will not allow you to do that.

9. Download Replacer on to desktop. It also doesn't need any installation. It is used for replacing files.

10. Open Replacer

*i142.photobucket.com/albums/r116/kiran_rkk/Start%20Button%20text/3.jpg

11. It will ask for original file to replace. Drag & drop _explore.exe_ from windows directory.

12. Then it will ask for the new file which will replace the original file. Drag & drop altered _explorer.exe_ from desktop.

13. Confirm the process by typing "Y".

14. It's all done now. Reboot the system and you will see that the start button text is changed.


----------



## Tech Geek (Feb 24, 2007)

Nice tut


----------



## Ron (Feb 24, 2007)

Well I was knowing that but 
Well explained .............briefly!!!!!!!!!!!
Reps added for u!!!!!!
Keep Posting..............


----------



## Kiran.dks (Feb 24, 2007)

I appreciate your feedback guys..


----------



## Siddharth Maheshwari (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks
 rep for you
knowing this one(read it somewhere) 
but Is there ny way to do the same with registry


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 7, 2007)

Nice tut!!!
Another way to replace explorer.exe is that you open Command prompt and type DOS command to replace explorer.exe(do not execute the command) then open Task manager and under processes tab,terminate explorer.exe,then execute DOS command and in New Task reopen explorer.
This way is good if you are using Dial up connection(to save time).


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 8, 2007)

I appreciate your feedback guys...

To siddarth: It requires editing the explorer.exe becoz the actual string is located there. It is not possible to do only thr' registry. 

To Chetan: Yes. You are right. It can be done by command prompt. I avoided that becoz the user may get confused due to killing explorer.exe. Replacer is easiest way. It takes less than 10 sec to download..just around 10KB in size


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2007)

i think this is allready posted earlier.........

And i have also tried this trick long time before....and for members imformation:
After i edit the start buttion..I start facing some problem with my XP.Than I went to back to a previous restore point.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 8, 2007)

^^^Nope this method is not posted before. 
You faced the problem becoz u did it in some other problematic methods like the one Ron has given above. The method I described is perfectly safe. I have done long before. My PC has no problems of any kind.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Mar 8, 2007)

^^^...I have done the same method.I can recall it very clearly.And yes this is posted earlier.Even I have posted on that thread as far I can remember.


----------



## nikhilrao (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks dude.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Mar 9, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> I appreciate your feedback guys...
> To Chetan: Yes. You are right. It can be done by command prompt. I avoided that becoz the user may get confused due to killing explorer.exe. Replacer is easiest way. It takes less than 10 sec to download..just around 10KB in size


Oh...I thought it was a biiiiiiiiiiig software!!!


----------



## anu_smile (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you Kiran_tech_mania. I will try this one. good tutorial.
__________
but i question, can text be less than 5 alphabets?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 10, 2007)

anu_smile said:
			
		

> Thank you Kiran_tech_mania. I will try this one. good tutorial.
> __________
> but i question, can text be less than 5 alphabets?



Welcome. 
The text can be less than or more than 5 characters. No problems at all.


----------



## caleb (Mar 10, 2007)

Good work Kiran...rep'd u for ur nice tut


----------



## anu_smile (Mar 11, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> Welcome.
> The text can be less than or more than 5 characters. No problems at all.


 
thanks for reply.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Mar 11, 2007)

I appreciate your feedbacks caleb and anu.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Mar 12, 2007)

good tuto...


----------



## ismart (Mar 13, 2007)

great tutorial...thanx


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Mar 13, 2007)

i had read this in a book 'Hacking Windows XP', a very good book indeed.....

but with vista trans. pack, its replaced by a 'Window' button, not the usual 'start'.....
this can't be changed i presume.......


----------



## aj27july (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks.
Great trick.


----------

